# In The Door



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

This morning's bargain delivery



















A 1957 Volna.

All of thirteen quid plus postage









Sometimes I think I get almost as much pleasure from these bargains, as I do from the more expensive ones I've bought.

It's in pretty good nick for something fifty years old, ticking strongly and appears to be keeping to time.

I'm a happy bunny.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

A great buy, thats an absolute steal at Â£13.I have always had a soft spot for these precisions they are one of my favourite Russian watches,and very undervalued considering the accuracy of the movement.

Best Regards,

Russ.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Lovely watch; hell of a bargain!

I've been looking for a nice clean example at a reasonable price for a couple of years; well done.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I think I paid about that for a working movement only.... its the zenith calibre 135 copy/re-engineered version.


----------

